# 2 model máy rửa bát bán chạy nhất của Bosch



## ngoca22019

Bosch đang là thương hiệu chiếm lĩnh thị trường thiết bị nhà bếp tại Viêt Nam. 
Hệ thống sản phẩm của Bosch đa dạng, phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng. 
Các sản phẩm của Bosch có bếp từ, lò nướng, máy hút khử mùi, hay máy rửa chén bát thông dụng ngày nay. 
Một trong số đó là máy rửa bát Bosch đang được các chị em phụ nữ yêu thích sử dụng. 
Bếp 365.vn sẽ đi sâu đánh giá 2 model máy rửa bát bán chạy nhất của Bosch qua bài viết so sánh: Bosch SMI46KS01E và Bosch SMI46KS00E.

Máy rửa bát Bosch SMI68MS07E
 nhập khẩu chính hãng

Thông tin máy rửa bát Bosch SMI68MS07E





- Chế độ chống tràn

- Chế độ rửa nước nóng

- Điều khiển điện tử và khóa an toàn

- Số chương trình rửa: 8

- Số chức năng đặc biệt: 4

- Lượng nước tiêu thụ: 6,5 L

- Độ ồn: 42 dB

- Dung tích: 13 bộ bát đĩa

- Chất liệu/màu sắc: Âm tủ

- Kích thước: 81,5 x 596 x 572 mm
- Lớp học hiệu quả năng lượng: A ++

- Siêu Silence: hoạt động đặc biệt yên tĩnh tại chỉ 42 lượng dB.

- Vệ sinh Thêm tùy chọn: với nhiệt độ cao thêm cho vệ sinh và sạch tối đa.

- Varioflex Pro Rổ Hệ thống & Vario ngăn kéo Pro: có thể nhìn thấy linh hoạt hơn và không gian sử dụng.


Máy rửa bát Bosch SMS25KI00E nhập khẩu chính hãng

Thông tin máy rửa bát Bosch SMI68MS07E




- Trọng lượng: 51 kg

- Cao x Rộng x Sâu: 84,5 x 60 x 60 cm

- Mức đô tiêu thụ: 12 l Nước , 1.05 kWh Điện/ 140 phút )

- 5 chương trình rửa thông thường khác nhau:

- Đồ rất bẩn Intensive 70 (rửa nồi),

- 2 Chương trình đặc biệt: Rửa nửa trên và VarioSpeed nhanh hơn và sạch hơn

- Tích hợp chế độ sấy tăng cường.

- Số bộ sản phẩm trên 1 lần rửa : 13 bộ âu

- Độ ồn tối đa khi vận hành: 46 dB

- AquaSensor: Tự động nhận dạng mức độ sạch bát đĩa, nồi, chảo thông qua độ sạch của nước khi hoạt động

- Bảo vệ đồ thủy tinh

- Có thể dùng 01 viên rủa cho toàn bộ qúa trình rửa

- Tự động nhận dạng số lượng đồ rửa

- Ngăn rửa dễ điều chỉnh linh hoạt trong sử dụng

- Ngăn rửa dao, thìa, bên dưới khu vực Intensive

- Giao diện trực quan và dễ sử dụng

- Cài đặt giờ hoạt động trước 1 đến 24 tiếng

- Đồng hồ báo thời gian còn lại bằng phút

- Đèn báo thêm muối, nước làm trong 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt mua sản phẩm Máy rửa bát vui lòng liên hệ qua:
Bep365.vn – Hệ thống phân phối  thiết bị nhà bếp - phòng tắm chính hãng
Hotline: 0943 365 765 -  (024) 36 865 865
Email: hotro@bep365.vn


----------

